
Warren Buffett Taking on Facebook - iProject
http://beta.fool.com/jonathanyates13/2012/06/04/facebook-will-now-face-competition-warren-buffett/5273/?logvisit=y&published=2012-06-04&source=eptcnnlnk0000001
======
IanDrake
Who writes this crap? Facebook doesn't compete with online newspapers for
mobile advertising and people don't check online newspapers for sporting news.

Maybe I'm thick, but this make no sense: "Facebook, like so many other social
media ventures, needs mobile marketing revenues to prosper. Buffett, who just
bought 63 newspapers from Media General (NYSE: MEG) for the holdings of
Berkshire Hathaway (NYSE: BRK-A), will be maximizing the digital editions of
the publications. That puts Warren Buffett right where Facebook is not only
heading, but needs to be."

------
nickler
It's actually pretty astute, and a surprising notion, considering that we have
all been tossing print media in the deadpool lately.

While it's a simplistic view - tossing in fb for more headline grabs may be a
reach - it's an interesting way of looking at where mobile ad dollars funnel
to market.

Print media - transitioned to mobile - represents willing eyeballs, captive
audience, daily routines, solomo content that resonates with users, and just
enough topical specialization to hold the mainstream consumer.

The stronger statement here is that print media might have found their footing
again, and the survivors could once again be big plays, if they step
carefully.

